# Dead zone.



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

I put a feeder out at my mom's assisted living home about two months ago. She's located on Adams Rd.between South Blvd. and Auburn Rd. in Rochester Hills Mi.

I'm am surprised that she gets no visits from anything. I have all season suet and all season bird seed out. Ghost town for bird action. Even have a bag of thistle hanging.

Any tips from the seasoned bird watchers to get her some birds coming in?

I was worried I was wasn't going to be able to keep up with the refills.....lol. Sure seems weird not to have any action. Lots of trees and woods in the immediate area. A few deer wandering around also.

Any help someone could offer with this would be much appreciated!!!

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Ol man with a bb gun nearby? Otherwise I see no reason to not get them coming.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

sureshot006 said:


> Ol man with a bb gun nearby? Otherwise I see no reason to not get them coming.


LOL, my Dad's birdfeeder was full of bb holes. Squirrels and starlings were his "white whale." :lol:


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

No tips but maybe a reason. How far from some reasonable cover? For about 15 years or so from early December until the snow leaves I have been putting a feeder in the same place. Between the endless chickadees, finches and squirrels it had to be filled daily, rarely every other day. Forty pounds of sunflower seed would last until sometime in February. This year the feeder gets filled about every seven to nine days. The only difference is that I removed the clump of dense cedar about 10 feet away where the birds and squirrels would retreat with seeds. I talked to the neighbors and they say they are still getting the usual number of birds. FM


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Dirty bird feeders can spread salmonella to large areas .There was a huge die off birds near Cedar Springs years back .I have had years with few birds but they always bounce back .


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

RMH said:


> Any help someone could offer with this would be much appreciated!!!


Could just be a product of the very mild winter we are having. The birds have a lot food readily available.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Dish7 said:


> Could just be a product of the very mild winter we are having. The birds have a lot food readily available.


Could be... but I have never, ever seen my grandma's bird feeder without birds on or near it. It's an easy meal. Maybe it doesnt have quite the pull right now but still should have something visiting.


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

I am guessing the cat population is higher than the bird population in the area for this time of year.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Could be immediate cover, but sure looks like there is plenty of perches nearby. Never saw a cat yet over there.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

If you are using old seed, the birds just might not like it. They are particularly picky about old Thistle seed.


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

Something is strange??? They find mine within hours after starting for the winter and then have to re-fill every 2-3 days.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Have Scotty turn off the shields


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

Suet. Black oil. Safflower. Had three different wood peckers visit the front yard feeders this am. Red head, downy and a hairy. Corn in one half of a cylinder feeder draws in jays and the red head. Haven’t seen Cardinals much this winter season. Though the pair visited the front porch a week ago. We have hawks visit our ‘hood and the other meals on wings go into into witness relocation.


----------



## BarryPatch (Jul 21, 2004)

I have a new house and mine took a couple weeks to get going when I put it out in January. A couple of nuthatches, then tufted titmouse, now loads of yellow finches mob it as well as a few juncos and chickadees.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

My feeders next to the lilac bush and then it's a short hop to the willows so we have lots of birds. I will keep feeding until the black birds show up. By that time the bears are starting to move and they are hard on feeders.


----------

